# [Mitra] Gothic sucht!



## Teroon (26. Juli 2008)

Die „Spielergemeinschaft Gothic Gilde“ sucht auf diesem Wege noch neue Mitglieder, die bereit wären in "Age of Conan" die Gothic Gilde zu unterstützen.

Ihr habt sehr viele Vorteile durch die Community:

- wir haben einen eigenen Teamspeak Server (Voicechat)
- Große Spieler-Gemeinschaft
- Eigenes Onlineradio (MMORPG-Radio)
- Große Community
- Viel Abwechslung
- Jeder kann sich in die Gilde einbinden
- Wenn man das Spiel wechseln will kann man in der selben Community bleiben
- hoher Altersdurchschnitt liegt bei 26 Jahren

Der Voice-Chat (Teamspeak) wird sehr stark genutzt. In Spitzenzeiten sind darauf bis zu 70 - 100 Spieler gleichzeitig vertreten.

Meldet Euch bei Interesse einfach in unserem AoC-Bewerbungsforum. Jeder ist Willkommen!

Die Gilden-Homepage: http://www.gilde-gothic.de

*Das Besondere:*

Die Gilde Gothic leitet das Rollenspiel Radio MMORPG RADIO (Gilden und MMORPG übergreifend)
Tagsüber und Nachts Fantasy Musik
Abends Programm: Berichte und News um MMORPG Spiele
Zur Radio-Homepage

*Gothic in Age of Conan*
Member:
Die Gilde Gothic hat im Moment ca. 150 Mitglieder (ohne Twinks) und ca. 40 Mitglieder auf Level 80.
Es gibt keine Aufnahmebeschränkungen da wir ein Fungilde sind!

Gildenstadt:
Unsere Gildenstadt, gelegen im schönem Poitain, ist inklusive der Mauern komplett auf T2 ausgebaut, der T3 Bergfried steht und der T3 Ausbau geht stetig weiter.

Raids:
Wir sind momentan 3 Tage die Woche am Raiden und sind kurz davor Kyllikki auf Farmstatus zu haben und Vistrix wird demnächst auch liegen.
Das Besondere bei uns ist, dass wir eine Fungilde sind. Das bedeutet z.B. dass es bei uns kein DKP-Sytem gibt und daher jeder eine faire Chance auf die Bossdrops hat. Daneben bedeutet es natürlich auch, dass man nicht sofort aus der Gilde fliegt wenn man im Raid nicht absolut diszipliniert ist.

PvE:
Neben den Raids finden sich innerhalb der Gilde in der Regel problemlos Leute für Farmteams oder Instanzen und Gruppen unterhalb des Maximallevels.
Außerdem sind verschiedene PvE-Events für alle Levelbereiche geplant. 

PvP: 
Unsere T1 Battlekeep steht in den Rotlotusmarschen und bietet damit regelmäßig die Möglichkeit einer Festungsschlacht (falls sich Jemand findet der sich den Angriff zutraut).
Abgesehen von den Belagerungsschlachten besteht jederzeit die Möglichkeit Gruppen für die PvP-Minigames zusammenzustellen und sobald unser PvP-Offiziersposten wieder besetzt ist wird es regelmäßige PvP-Events geben.

Crafting:
Da die Gildenstadt komplett auf T2 ausgebaut ist ist das Crafting bis Level 75 und für manche Gegenstände sogar bis Level 80 möglich.
Dank der großen Mitgliederzahl ist eigentlich immer Jemand da der einem bei Crafting-Problemen hilft oder Gegenstände herstellen kann bzw. mit Ressourcen aushelfen kann.

*Eure Ansprechpartner*
Worig (Leader)
Seraphit (Community)
Rachel (PvE)
Raiden (Bewerbung)


----------



## wled (8. August 2008)

begleitet uns in die Schlacht.

Wir haben noch Plätze Frei für nette Kämpen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teroon (11. August 2008)

Gothic freut sich die Gründung einer Allianz mit Memento Mori zu verkünden wodurch unsere Schlagkraft im PvP und PvE verdoppelt wird.

Wir nehmen natürlich trotzdem noch an einer erwachsenen Community interessierte Spieler aller Level auf!


----------



## Teroon (27. August 2008)

Wir nehmen nach wie vor noch an einer erwachsenen Community interessierte Spieler auf!

PvE-Update:
Yakmahr und Kyllikki sind auf Farmstatus, an Vistrix arbeiten wir noch.
Daneben gibt es natürlich Gruppen für 5er Instanzen für alle Levelbereiche.

PvP:
Bis der PvP-Patch raus ist werden wir nicht mehr viel im PvP machen (Die Battlekeep steht natürlich noch).


----------



## lolroflomg (30. August 2008)

Teroon schrieb:


> Wir nehmen nach wie vor noch an einer erwachsenen Community interessierte Spieler auf!
> 
> PvE-Update:
> Yakmahr und Kyllikki sind auf Farmstatus, an Vistrix arbeiten wir noch.
> ...



Nehmt ihr auch AoC noobs?


----------



## Teroon (31. August 2008)

Klar, wir nehmen Spieler aller Level und Klassen auf und neue Spieler sind immer willkommen.


----------



## Teroon (5. September 2008)

Wir freuen uns die Gründung einer Raidallianz mit den folgenden Gilden bekannt geben zu können:
Aurora Polaris
Eiskalte Engel
Memento Mori
Obsidian Cult

Damit sind wir in der Lage allen Mitgliedern der Raidallianz eine große Auswahl an Raidterminen und Encountern anzubieten.


----------



## Teroon (23. September 2008)

Wir sind immer noch aktiv und es sieht nicht so aus als würde sich das in nächster Zeit ändern.
Wer also noch eine aktive Gilde sucht ist bei uns genau richtig.


----------



## Fonia (8. Oktober 2008)

Schmeißt ihr den leuten denn auch buddy kes hinterher ? =) dann könnt ich mir das ja mal überlegen


----------



## wled (1. November 2008)

warum sollten wir das den tun.... ne


----------



## Illuminated Beast (13. November 2008)

hi wled *wink*

schaut doch mal in unser aoc-Forum >>klick<<

da ist einiges los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wled (15. November 2008)

das mit den keys habe ich nicht verstanden....

Habe Mitglieder sind immer sehr gern gesehen

wer noch eine Gilde sucht... sollte mal bei uns vorbei schauen

www.gilde-gothic.de


----------



## Hannja (16. November 2008)

hallo,

noch immer ist die Gilde Gothic auf der Suche nach weiteren Mitgliedern in Age of Conan.
Wir freuen uns über jeden Besuch auf unserer Seite www.gilde-gothic.de
Dort könnt ihr auch jederzeit unsere Leute von Age of Conan fragen wenn ihr beitreten wollt 0)

mfg
Hannja
Botschatfer Gilde Gothic


----------



## Hannja (11. Januar 2009)

Die Gilde Gothic ist weiterhin vertreten.
Mit HP, Forum, TS und Community laden wir euch ein dochmal bei uns vorbei zu schauen

www.gilde-gothic.de

mfg
Hannja
Gilde Gothic


----------



## Hannja (17. Januar 2009)

Aufgrund der Zusammenlegung der Server und den daraus resultierenden umständen
melde ich mich hier noch einmal.
Die Gilde Gothic mischt weiter mit, und jeder der weiter AOC spielen möchte ist bei uns herzlich willkommen !

mfg


----------



## Hannja (17. Januar 2009)

Aufgrund der Zusammenlegung der Server und den daraus resultierenden umständen
melde ich mich hier noch einmal.
Die Gilde Gothic mischt weiter mit, und jeder der weiter AOC spielen möchte ist bei uns herzlich willkommen !

mfg


----------



## Hannja (17. Januar 2009)

Aufgrund der Zusammenlegung der Server und den daraus resultierenden umständen
melde ich mich hier noch einmal.
Die Gilde Gothic mischt weiter mit, und jeder der weiter AOC spielen möchte ist bei uns herzlich willkommen !

mfg


----------



## wled (21. Januar 2009)

Hannja schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Zusammenlegung der Server und den daraus resultierenden umständen
> melde ich mich hier noch einmal.
> Die Gilde Gothic mischt weiter mit, und jeder der weiter AOC spielen möchte ist bei uns herzlich willkommen !
> 
> mfg



ich bin nun ganz verwirrt    hannja sag mal dein nick


----------



## Hannja (3. April 2009)

So,
es wird mal wieder Zeit zu grüßen !
Die Gilde Gothic wünscht frohe Ostern (ja, es sind noch ein paar tage, aber die vergehen schnell).

Wer sich für die Gilde Gothic interessiert,
der möge uns doch besuchen auf www.gilde-gothic.de

desweiteren, falls ihr Interesse an unserer Gilde habt, bei uns werden noch Botschafter gesucht.
Infos gibts in unserem Forum
www.gilde-gothic.de

Frohe Ostern !

mfg
Hannja
Botschafter Gilde Gothic

@ Wledar
ich bin der Lord of Darknes im GG Forum


----------



## Freakwave (5. April 2009)

Hallo,

Werde bald mal bei Euch auf dem Server reingucken, melde mich dann nochmal hier, eventuell könnt ihr ja einen AOC neuling aufnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Erfahrung hab ich in "Horizons" "Everquest2 ein wenig" "Warhammer Online" "ROM ein wenig" "WoW - 4 Jahre" uvm.

lg

Freakwave


----------



## Hannja (30. Juli 2009)

Die Gilde Gothic war trotz weniger Posts an dieser Stelle fleißig.

So nehmen wir zum Beispiel an dem Gildenpage Award teil !
Voten kann man da allerdings nur noch heute. Für Gothic steht der 1te Platz nicht fern. (Momentan auf dem 6ten Platz)
So bitten wir Euch, Votet für Gothic !
http://clanpageaward.game-tv.com/?ct=4&id=317

Desweiteren möchte ich noch Verkünden das wir auch auf der
Games Convention Online vertreten sein werden.
Unsere Mitglieder Feoras, Raidn und teroon werden dort in Halle 2 zu verfügung stehen. Auch wird sich Gothic täglich am Comunity Stand in Halle 4 Vorstellen.
Ein Besuch lohnt sich also auf alle Fälle !

Falls Ihr jedoch ersteinmal Informationen sucht,
dann besucht uns doch bitte unter
www.gilde-gothic.de

mfg
Hannja
Botschafter Gilde Gothic


----------



## Celach (5. Februar 2010)

Aktuelle Informationen zur Gilde im Spiel:

Mitgliederzahl: ca. 60 (wobei natürlich einige Gelegenheitspieler dabei sind)
Levelbereich: 1-80
Altersdurchschnitt: ca. 27

Du freust Dich auf eine nette Gemeinschaft? 
Hast sogar schon ein wenig Raiderfahrung?
Für Dich ist der gemeinsame Spaß im Raid wichtiger als ein World Firstkill? 
Sehr gut! Wir suchen noch aktive Spieler aber auch Gelegenheitsspieler sind uns Willkommen.

Auch wenn Du neu im Spiel bist, wir sind sehr geduldige, hilfebereite Mitglieder und führen Dich Schritt für Schritt an den Endcontent heran.

Unsere Raidzeiten sind:
T1: Mo von 19:30 Uhr bis 22:30 Uhr
T2: Di und Do von 19 Uhr bis 22:30 Uhr
T3: noch unbekannt

Weitere Informationen zu unseren Raids findest Du in unserem Raidplaner: http://www.gilde-got...id/viewnews.php

Deine Ansprechpartner:
Calienta, Raptor, Isaderia, Igmaros, Trust oder Metylene

Unsere Aktivitäten:
Mind. 3 Raids pro Woche (T1, T2 und zukünftig auch T3).
Regelmäßige spontane Gruppen für verschiedene Instanzen.

Wen Du Interesse an unserer Gilde hast, kannst Du dich gerne im Spiel an einen unser Offiziere wenden oder auf unserer Homepage www.gilde-gothic.de vorbei schauen.

Schaut doch auch mal bei unserem Gildenradio vorbei: www.radio-mmorpg.de
Der Rollenspielsender von und für Rollenspielern.

Viele Grüße
Celach
Botschafterin der Gilde Gothic


----------



## wled (14. Februar 2010)

Wir nehmen immer noch auf...

Sowie haben wir unsere Gildenhomepage überarbeitet
schaut doch mal vorbei
www.gilde-gothic.de


----------



## Nagroth (24. April 2010)

Kann die Gilde Gothic nur empfehlen. Bietet für einen MMO Interessierten eigentlich alles. Auch über AoC hinaus.


----------



## Celach (1. Mai 2010)

Danke für das positive Feedback Nagroth.

Freut mich das es Dir bei uns gefällt!

Viele Grüße
Celach
Botschafterin der Gilde Gothic
www.gilde-gothic.de


----------



## wled (20. Februar 2011)

Ja ja wir suche noch Bewerber...


----------



## DarkSpiderGhost (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo!
Ich bin wieder einsteiger bei AoC und frage mich ob ihr noch sucht? 
Spiele überwiegend abend, spät abends. Und würde mich über Gesellschaft im Spiel reuen.
LG


----------



## Nagroth (11. Mai 2011)

Aber sicher suchen wir Gothics noch AoC Spieler. Wir sind eine wirklich große und lustige Gemeinschaft. Schau einfach bei Gothic Gilde vorbei.


----------



## wled (19. Mai 2011)

ich glaube. ich muss diesen Thread öfter im Auge behalten


----------



## wled (4. Juli 2011)

Wir suchen immer noch Leute, die Lust haben bei uns mitzumachen


----------



## Ydril (31. Oktober 2011)

Schaut rein! www.gilde-gothic.de  Wir würden uns freuen, euch in unsere Gemeinschaft aufzunehmen 


LG


----------



## wled (2. Dezember 2011)

Wir suchen wikrlich Abenteurer die Lust haben uns anzuschliessen


----------



## wled (13. Dezember 2011)

Höret Höret

Noch auf der Suche nach einer neuen Gilde, dann schau doch mal bei uns vorbei
www.gilde-gothic.de


----------

